# Vibration Technology - 2G12A Phasor Twin...Speakers?



## JimmyJames (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,

After searching the web for info on these old these SS amps, I've found very little info (other than them being very unpopular lol 

I also found that the speakers that came with the amps were pretty decent (greenbacks?) and people would scoop up the amps for cheap just to get the speakers....rip em out and use them elsewhere. Alas, I have a 2 x 12 VT Phasor Twin combo with 2 unmarked/un-labelled cracked (bass??) speakers that I'd like to replace...but I have no way of knowing the wattage of the speakers that were originally installed.

Does anyone recall the wattage of the speakers? I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to mods so I plan on just swapping the speakers with the current wire configuration (series)...but I also don't want to immediately blow the new speakers if I get the wattage incorrect!

Thanks!
James


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

the amps were made in scarborough .... 

they are a typical solid state 70's amp not much to listen to 

some came with greenbacks which would have been 25 watts each 

use this as a power guide 

don't waste too much time and money on it


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i have a phasor twin and it's a great amp - definitely the nicest solid state amp i've heard - the original speakers were 16 ohm, 25 watt greenbacks


----------



## JimmyJames (Feb 16, 2010)

That's great - info is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I used to have a Phaser Twin. The built in distortion was kind of lame but it worked great with pedals.


----------



## Sundog Kid (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a VT 4x12 stack, with late 60's greenbacks in it also. I run a mesa head to power the cab. The solid state head is organ quality, but put a decent tube head on it, and good god what a deal.

If people dont like these amps, they haven't played through well built cabs.

Feel free to contact me if anyone is selling vt's. Ill buy em up


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

oldy thread.........buddy has 2 V.T. amp units that are 60W each and drive a passive PA............not sure if there are speakers attached?...........one for each side.........anyone any info.........esp troubleshooting?.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Electric Church Man (Feb 19, 2016)

Here is an offering to this old thread. I just did a deal for a Phasor Twin and 3 Greenbacks. What is originally in these amps are G12M Model T2168 which are greenbacks without the green magnet covers. Those green plastic magnet cover type are actually model T2112. Mine has one excellent original speaker and another with a well repaired cone tear so the owner replaced it with a modern Greenback but offered the original one in with the deal. He offered the fact that the amp seemed to be operating at only about 25% of the normal volume and thought there must be a short somewhere. After applying some electrical spray and a few firm kicks the old thing has jumped to life and sounds IMHO amazing. They are heavy. I put wheels on mine. The original speakers have the 1777 stencils on the cones which are Celestion parts codes generally found on Pulsonic cones used in about 1975. The speakers date to 1975 and 1976. These more heavily ribbed cones are considered by some to sound better than previous Pulsonic cones from about 1968-1972 which are considered by most to be the best sounding cones ever made. Pulsonic factory burned down around 1973 but Celestion must have had enough cones to last a few more years since they are on speakers dating up to 1976.


----------



## Amontsion (Sep 26, 2020)

Sundog Kid said:


> I have a VT 4x12 stack, with late 60's greenbacks in it also. I run a mesa head to power the cab. The solid state head is organ quality, but put a decent tube head on it, and good god what a deal.
> 
> If people dont like these amps, they haven't played through well built cabs.
> 
> Feel free to contact me if anyone is selling vt's. Ill buy em up


I have one if you're interested


----------



## Amontsion (Sep 26, 2020)

[email protected]


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

10 years!!! Wow.... 
Anyway, there's one for sale in Ottawa at Spaceman Music. Would any one these still have vintage greenbacks in them? Who knows.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The first decent amp I owned was a VT Phasor Twin.

As has been said, the onboard dirt was a bit underwhelming, but it took pedals well and it was loud as fuck.

If you can't get a good tone out of that amp, the amp may not be the problem.


----------

